# The Stormhaven Litter System-Step by Step Instructions



## Runestonez

As promised

Step by step instructions to constructing a Stormhaven Litterbox!
Beginning with the Hay Bin!

1. Choose your NIC






2. Do *NOT* try to bend across the weld joint...the NIC will snap everytime! If this happens it cannot be used without running the risk of your bunn injuring itself!
Locate the weld joint and be sure it is either at the top or bottom of the hay bin...*NOT* on the sides!





3. You should be bending the NIC on the 3rd row of squares from the bottom and again on the 3rd row from the top to form the "U" shape.
Use a marker a make a tick on each edge where you are bending.





4. Since I bend quite a few at a time I made a bending jig out of old 6x6 lumber...the easiest way to bend them is to find someway to secure them and apply body weight to arc them over to the angle you want.
In this case I insert it up to the ticks I made in the jig.





5. Using force and body weight I lean on the NIC and begin to gradually bend the NIC.













6. Bend the NIC to just shy of a 90 degree angle.





7. Once the first bend is made reverse the NIC and begin the second bend.









8. It should look like this when it is finished being bent.









9. Mark out the opening for the hay bin. It can be one large opening but I suggest leaving one row of squares in the middle and one row on either end to keep bunny from deciding the hay bin is a nice place to sleep!





10. Next step is to cut out the wires to form the opening...I suggest getting someone with a Dremel to help you...they CAN be cut by hand...but I seriously advise against it unless you have ALOT of time on your hands!
I use a fiberglass reinforced cutting disc to cut the wires and a grinding stone to polish the cuts! It is VERY important to make sure there are no metal burrs or weld flash left when you are done...they can be very sharp and bunn may be injured! So be sure to check *thoroughly* before moving to the next step!





11. Once you are sure the hay bin is smooth and clean...apply a light coat of acrylic paint to any cut or damaged areas...this will keep it from rusting over time. (I know the thought of paint may make a few people nervous...but I used to make these where I worked and when we had blemishes from the oven we used acrylic paint to cover any undesirable marks...and the coating is basically an acrylic coating...it will be fine!)
The finished Hay Bin!





*Making The Litterbox!*

1. Pick a litterbox the size you want. (If you want to make life easier and want to attach a hay bin without too much cutting buy a litterbox that fits the full size NIC or you will need to notch the front corners of the NIC when you make the cutout!)




Here you can see the notches I was refering too for the smaller litterboxes!





2. For those of you who are attaching a hay bin you will need to drill two holes in the top rim of the litterbox where the hay bin will be attached...like so...









3. Next we need to cut the light grating to fit the litterbox. It comes in a 2 foot x 4 foot sheet. Wire clippers work best for this part. You will need to clip a section of grating that fits as closely to the sides of the litterbox as possible...it should be sitting at least 1 to 1 and a half inches above the bottom of the litterbox! This will allow the pine pelleted litter to swell without touching the hay or bunnys feet!













4. Once you are happy with the grating it needs to have feet added for support! Grating can break and bend so adding feet helps support bunnies weight better across the surface!
When I cut feet I used to just use little ones but we found that 2 sets of long feet that run the width of the litter grate were best...when you cut out the feet you will need to leave nubbies on the top part that you will glue to the bottom of the litter grating. These will provide extra strength to the feet to keep them from popping off!
We usually leave a row of half cut squares which we then slide into the litter grating and then glue in place. You should be able to see what I mean in the pic.





5. *Before* you begin gluing...take a good look at the light grating...one side is bevelled(rounded) and the other is square cut...you want the square cut side facing down into the bottom of the box! It is sharper and you *DON'T* want bunny walking on this side!! Use a good quality crazy glue to glue the feet to the litter grating. *DO NOT* use the gel kind...it takes too long to set and in our case has shown to fall apart more easily than the regular crazy glue!








Close up...





6. Once the glue for the feet has dried your litterbox should look like this:





7. This is generally how we divide our litterboxes...there is no need for litter under the hay bin...put a *SINGLE* layer of pelleted litter from the bottom of the box to the second set of feet leaving the top of the box bare for the hay!To use more than a single layer is wasting the litter and may cause it to swell up above the litter grating!





8. Now to attach your Hay Bin to the completed litterbox!
Take two zipties...feed them through the holes you drilled in the litterbox rim...
Loop them AROUND the bottom wire of the hay bin where it rests on the litterbox...




Bring them back towards you...




Then feed them BACK THROUGH the same holes!




Clip off the excess from the zipties!






9. You should now be able to ziptie the hay bin to the litterbox forming a joint that will allow the hay bin to pivot for easy access!





10. Finally you should have completed your first Stormhaven Litterbox with attached hay bin! If you did it right it should resemble this one!









Good Luck and I hope they work as well for you as they have for us and our kids!
Just post or PM me if you need any clarification or have any questions!

Enjoy!
Danielle


----------



## Jessyka

Thanks for the tutorial. I'll go try it out myself. When I get frustrated, I'll come back and beg you to put them up for sell. :biggrin2:


----------



## Runestonez

LOL
I do sell them...but they are so bulky the shipping is killer!
I sent one to Mrs. PBJ in Galveston...shipping was $25...I guess it depends how badly you really want one! LOL

They really aren't HARD to make...but definately time consuming...and hard on the hands!:shock:

Danielle


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Very nice. Thank-you Danielle.

When you explained it before without the pictures, I couldn't understand what you were saying about bending across the weld joint...the NIC will snap everytime! Now that I see the picture,everything is perfectly clear.

:blueribbon:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

*Runestonez wrote: *


> LOL
> I do sell them...but they are so bulky the shipping is killer!
> I sent one to Mrs. PBJ in Galveston...shipping was $25...I guess it depends how badly you really want one! LOL
> 
> They really aren't HARD to make...but definately time consuming...and hard on the hands!:shock:
> 
> Danielle



It is well worth the price RUne did you get my PM?

I love it make sure you wash the pee every time you do the litter box Rune told me this and I did not do it a couple of times being lazy and now its stained but its stil clean or do what i did and run the litter box and the light grating through the dishwasher


----------



## Runestonez

Just don't try what I did at first...:shock:
It is hard to dry off the grating...so instead of just banging it...I tried to dry it with the hairdryer on HIGH...they will melt just so you know! :biggrin2:LOL

Danielle


----------



## bunnylove817

Thanks so much! This is awesome :] I'm going to have to recruit my dad for some help. This is now my weekend project :thanks:


----------



## degrassi

Thanks for posting the pics. Makes much more sense to see it step by step


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Looking forward to when Danielle finishes mine


----------



## Lola13

very cool! such a good idea. :]


----------



## Double N

Oh my gosh....you are AWESOME!

Mods....can we make this a sticky if at all possible? She always gets asked to provide pictures of her litter box!


----------



## Fancy77

Holy Cow what great step by step instructions!!! U Rock!!!


----------



## mistyjr

That is so cool


----------



## Runestonez

Kep in mind this litterbox works best with wood pellet litter and should have a quick scoop done at least every otherday!

We pull out the littergrate once a week to rinse. We tip the hay rack back as far as it will go...pile the hay into it and pull out the grating...rinse in the bathtub with hotwater...or if there are tough urine stains some warmed vinegar and hot water and give it a good scrub! Bang it on your hand to remove excess water and put back in the litterbox. Tip the hay rack forwards and the hay falls back in place!

You can also spray the littergrate with water or vinegar/water mix while still in the litterbox...you just have to be sure you wipe it well so bunn doesn't get vinegar on his feet. The litterbox should be pulled completely apart and washed at least once a month. But it should save time and energy compared to what we usually have to do in a normal litter cleanup!

Danielle

Thanks for the kudos! lol:biggrin2:
The reason I designed this was to make life easier for everyone! Its hard to have scads of bunns if you don't have the time to enjoy them! I found myself cleaning more then I was playing...I didn't have time to stop and enjoy my bunns...my whole life was litter! lol And the bunns weren't happy having dirty feet and hay stuck intheir fur! I was worried about them eating wet hay and getting sick. A simple but effective solution for all of us!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

oh how I wish I could find wood pelleted litter here


----------



## Runestonez

I LOVE it!:biggrin2:
No farm stores or anthing near you?
We have tried Yesterdays News, aspen shavings, newspaper, woodstove pellets...we finally found a place that carried the horse bedding and have never looked back! 

Awesome stuff!
Is it sad that rabbit people get excited about litter?
Soooska gave me a scrub brush when she came to visit and the first thing that came to mind was,"Oh THAT is so GREAT! A new scrub brush for my litterboxes! YAY!"<shaking head>:craziness

Danielle


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Nope no farm stores here 

We have 1 farm store but doesn't carry much of anything useful at least that what the websites shows.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Got an Email from the Farm store and they carry* Stall Dry Wood Pellets 35 lb bag is $7.50*

I'm gonna have to get someone to drive me over there.


----------



## Runestonez

Have you tried any of the supplier locator lists?
There are about7 main suppliers of wood pellets...
Woody Pet
Guardian
McFeeters
Armstrong
Equine Pine
Dansons
There is also Magnum...but they don't have distributors in Saskatchewan yet...

I have emailed a few to seeif any have distributors in Saskatoon...

Danielle


----------



## Runestonez

Yay!:biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

I haven't seen wood pellets before in our stores. I've been to Rona and Home Depot and didn't see any


----------



## Runestonez

We usually find ours at TSC, Country Depot or Co-Op.
Anywhere that sells horse supplies or tack.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> I've been to Rona and Home Depot and didn't see any


Only Rona and Home Hardware in Edmonton carrywoodpellets (FireMaster) . You have to ask as they are hard to find in the store. I paid about $5.49 for 40 lbs. but I have seen prices of $10.00+ at pet shops.


----------



## funnybunnymummy

I dunno if this helps, but at the Rona we have locally, the wood stove pellets are stored outside in the yard with the building supplies, not inside the store. You might have to ask somebody the next time you go in just to be sure.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Sabine

I was totally inspired by the design and rushed out to get the light grating. It appears that nobody in the stores had ever heard of them (and it was a warehouse style lighting specialist store.


----------



## Runestonez

We also call it egg grating here...it is used mostly for businesses and offices to cover their flourescent lights! It is used in the suspended drop ceilings!

I guess there is no Home Depot there! The closest I have come to Cork is Belfast so I can't help you! Hopefully oneof the other peoples from Ireland can lend a hand!

Danielle


----------



## Sabine

I sort of explained it to the assistent but he said the stuff they use to diffuse those lights would be some thin material with no holes in it


----------



## Runestonez

That is another type of material that is used for flourescents...I think you may want to check with someone else...it may be possible that they don't have any...but if they carry the thin plastic they should have the grating as well! Or show them a picture of what you are looking for...maybe it is known as something else!

Danielle


----------



## Runestonez

plastic louvre panel
diffuser panel
eggcrate


I found an older forum said it never caught on in the UK...but Halfords? had something similar? (This according to some aquarium hobbiests who use it for their tanks!)

Tried to look it up and got annoyed with the search engine!:grumpy:


----------



## Sabine

I did a google search too and got fed up with all the references on "grated egg":biggrin2:
We have Halfords I think, but I believe they sell bike stuff? Must be something else.


----------



## Runestonez

At least there were a few nice recipes! :biggrin2:

That's too bad...I guess you could try to order some from somewhere else...if they could get it to you in one peice! 

There has to be something similar over there somewhere...Put your thinking cap on!


----------



## Sabine

The only thing I can think off are those plasic mats people put at the bottom of the sink. Some have a sort of grate. But I haven't even seen them in a while and they may not be rigid enough.


----------



## rosalie68

i just wanted to tell u thank u for posting the step by step instructions on here. i LOVE this litter box and im so excited to make one. (well, 3 actually lol) seems like we are wasting lots of hay and this looks like a great solution to saving more hay and keeping the pen cleaner!

thanks!!

kim


----------



## Lola13

I have been trying to find the light grating in stores and i havent found it. do you know of a web site that sells what you bought? i cant find anything! :[


----------



## Runestonez

We get ours at home depot...
Anywhere that sells flourescent lighting should have access to them...but depot is probably cheaper!

You could order it online I suppose...but they usually come in 2foot x 4foot sheets and it is fairly flexible and breakableat that size...soshipping would be pretty expensive!

Maybe some of the other members who have tracked some some down can offer some other places to look!

Danielle


----------



## rosalie68

i found mine at Lowes. i have also seen them at a few hardware stores.


----------



## Lola13

I tryed lowes and no one knew what i was talking about. haha i will try home depot though. :]


----------



## Jessyka

*Lola13 wrote: *


> I tryed lowes and no one knew what i was talking about. haha i will try home depot though. :]


Ugh, you could ask those people at Lowes for lightbulbs and they wouldn't know. :grumpy:


----------



## rosalie68

i found mine at lowes by telling them it looked similar to the shopping cart bottom lol. i didnt know it was grating for lights until they found it for me. at our lowes it was against a back wall in the light section and they had them stacked on top of each other in a shelf. they arent in a box or anything. i hope that u can find them!

kim


edit: i pulled the sticker off mine and this is what it says- PLASKOLITE, INC. white egg crate 2' x 4'

hope that helps


----------



## degrassi

I wouldn't bother asking. The workers never know where it is. I asked when I was first looking for it at home depot and the people had no idea what I was talking about(I asked for flourescent lighting diffuser) and they kept sending me to the lighting department. Well at least at home depot the "egg crate" stuff isn't kept in the lighting department where the rest of the flourescent lighting stuff is, its in the section where the kitchen/bathroom renovation stuff is.

So dont' look in the lighting section, atleast at Homedepot or Rona(in canada).


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Fantastic Thread!
Will sticky for the Library 

Thanks so much for sharing, Danielle!


----------



## slavetoabunny

At our Lowe's they have the grate in the electrical supply section.


----------



## JadeIcing

Will be trying this ASAP! Thanks so much.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

My 3 fuzzy's are now enjoying there litterbox and hay baskets.


----------



## Runestonez

Bump!:biggrin2:


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh my goodness I never saw the pix of Becka's trio eating the hay. They are so cute!

Danielle, I think I'd sooner pay you to cut my eggcrate! I mean, I really tried last time. Not only did I not succeed, but I also cut up my hands with pieces of flying plastic at top speed, got myself a bunch of callouses from pressing the cutter so many times and with a lot of force...plus the size/shape was never right when I did it, even after I outlined it with a marker. After two tries, I just got frustrated and threw the egg crate out  *Sigh* It is a very good idea, I just can't seem to do it :?. I like the use of the NIC panel for a hay receptacle. I have a few NIC panels that I never ended up using for anything but I don't have anything to cut em with. *sigh*


----------



## Runestonez

LOL:biggrin2:

The litterboxes are great...but time consuming and annoying! 
I just wish I could find a better way to ship the darn things for the people who want them! They are bulky and costly to ship!

Danielle


----------



## kirbyultra

Yes... tis the problem... Sigh. 

I hope Penny stops tearing up her newspaper in the box and kicking out litter. She does it usually overnight on the 2nd day of her litter box "usage". I can't change out her box every single day, I'd go mad. But she did not do it this week - so hmmm I can hope!


----------



## Tweetiepy

We got Peaches our lionhead sweetie before Easter (she was about 8 weeks old) - we got her for the kids but I think I got her for me! - anyways, at first she just pooped all over the cage, then I got a small plastic container and put her litter in there and sometimes she would go in there. Then we upgraded to a corner litter box with grid and put her food in there - she'd eat, poop & sleep in it but she's grown so much in the past month that she's getting pretty big for even that litter box. So I tried my hand at making this litter box/hay feeder over the weekend - got a litter box from the "Dollar Store" for $6 - it doesn't have a flat bottom it's somewhat rounded up - so the feet do bounce a bit but it must be okay cuz she still uses it and sleeps in it. The litter box is quite large, it's 14" by something longer than 14", I cut the plastic grids (scratched up my arms and hands pretty bad) and had to play with the grid to make it fit since the outside edges of the litter pan are slopped. I glued on the feet without gluing my hands to the grids - yeah! And it seems to work fine. 

I have to put in the grid before adding the litter material otherwise the feet don't touch the bottom - and she managed to pee where the feet are glued so it just sits in the trench, but that's okay. I put her food bowl in a corner and found a sort of half cylinder made out of wire (I guess it's for toothbrushes or something) and put her hay in there - only thing is the space is too small between the mesh and she can't reach the hay in the bottom - so my next plan is to make the hay rack with the NIC grids. But for that I'll have to use the ones I had set up as a temporary fence for her play area - so I'll have to find something else to use for that.

Great instructions and I love the idea - Thank you and Peaches thanks you too!

I'm using yesterday's news for litter, as I'm just a tad too late for the wood pellets at Home Depot - they said they threw all their stock away!


----------



## Runestonez

Glad you and Peaches like it!
Any type of pelleted litter will work with it...
It is supposed to make life easier and cheaper by allowing us to simply scoop out the wet litter while leaving the dry pellets behind!  And hopefully keep the hay high and dry as well! Although one of our boys has decided he likes to back his butt up against the hay bin when he pees. <sigh>
Its always something with boy bunnies! lol

Danielle


----------



## Tessie

GREAT thank you


----------



## Arwen

I have a question about this litter box. I made one without the hay bin. She keeps pulling the grate out of the box. Any ideas on how to keep the grate in the box? She also pushes her box all around. Any ideas how to keep the box in one place?


----------



## Tweetiepy

You can use binder clips to clip the litter box to the cage.

As for pulling the grate out?? can you secure it to the box itself? *strong bunny*


----------



## Arwen

I don't know what binder clips are..maybe my husband knows. As for the grate, I don't know how I can secure it. Of course it has to be something that keeps her from getting it, but still allows me to take it out to clean the box.


----------



## Arwen

*Tweetiepy wrote: *


> You can use binder clips to clip the litter box to the cage.
> 
> As for pulling the grate out?? can you secure it to the box itself? *strong bunny*


Ok so what's a binder clip? My husband didn't know either. 
Is Arwen the only rabbit who pulls the grate out of her box?:?


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Here is a link to a binder clip picture : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binder_clip


----------



## Arwen

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Here is a link to a binder clip picture : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binder_clip



Oh!!!! Thooooooose!! lol duh I know what those are :biggrin:


----------



## NorthernAutumn

I wasn't going to say anything


----------



## Arwen

lol. I don't think they will work though.


----------



## ravishing

Oh my goodness!! This is what I have been DREAMING OF!!

I was just lying in bed thinking "how can I make it so her litter doesn't mix with the hay?!" 

AND TAA DAAA!!!


YOU ARE AMAZINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

I need me two of these!!!!

Omg I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED!!!


----------



## ravishing

I can't over this =) It's just so amazing!

Do you have any other ideas of what I could use instead of the NIC cube? I don't have any fancy tools =(

thank you =)


----------



## Tweetiepy

Could this post be stickied? Since many seem to refer to it?

I think this is the best!


----------



## javierfajardo121

ravishing, if u have plenty of the light diffuser panels u can just cut and glue (preferably with http://www.eclecticproducts.com/all_purpose.htm mind u, ud have to let it air out for about a week.) to the shape/size that u need. after getting the overall shape, just follow the rest of the instructions. (this is not as good as the nic panels IMHO because chester likes to chew so he chewed straight through a big chunk). but that would be another viable option.


----------



## Nela

Hmmmm I may just have to do this for Maybelle... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rokinmyownsox

I wonder if this would work with a stainless steel litter box?


----------



## holtzchick

This is fantastic! I`m bumping this if it`s not already stickied!! I`m so making one of these tonight


----------



## Imbrium

I wish I wasn't too lazy and lacking some of the tools, it's truly awesome


----------



## mzkitty

I wish I'd seen this sooner. Looks like it'd save me from Yuki digging and getting stuff all over the place.


----------



## holtzchick

I did end up making this! It's fantastic! For some reason, I thought that the C&C Grid hay rack would be harder for me to make than the flooring.... :/ 

I cut the flooring too large and then realized that I could have just cut the corners a little to make the egg crate fit in perfectly.... I ended up cutting it too small so I just zip tied the flooring to the hay rack... I have more egg crate so its not like I can't do it over again, it's just that I am too lazy to do it again lol. 

She seems to be off to a good start, I put hay on one side of the hay rack where the first hole is and I put her bowl with pellets where the second hole is and her water in the opposite corner. I'm hoping this helps improve her litter habits until I get her spayed... I bought an extra giant cat litter box by vanness.


----------



## LakeCondo

I made something similar for Honey over 9 months ago. I didn't know this topic existed, so didn't do things exactly the same. The main thing I was aiming for [& achieved] was the complete elimination of litter. Anyone who has this system in place could do a simple modification & eliminate litter as well.

Just buy some fiberglass window screen replacement, cut it larger than the light grating & duct tape it around the edges to the backside of the grating.

Now the poops can be picked off the mesh. Then tip the litterbox & pour the urine into a clear jar with a lid & close the lid immediately. It can be emptied immediately, or if you want to check for sediment to catch a sludge problem asap, let it sit for awhile before emptying. Rinse out the litter box. Do this into another bottle if you're checking the sediment amount. Also add a little vinegar to the box to keep it fresher.


----------



## MyJuneAngel

I remember seeing the egg crate stuff years ago at our local Ace Hardware. Today I looked and they no longer carry it. Now I am trying to figure out where to get it. Home Depot or Lowes is an hour drive each way so I don't want to waste time and gas if they don't have it. Hmm...


----------



## MyJuneAngel

I just found it on the Lowe's and Home Depot website under Plaskolite - in case anyone else is having trouble searching too. 

Thanks so much for sharing these plans. I had something similar in mind (without the hay rack though that is a great idea too!) but hadn't fleshed it out yet.


----------



## Imbrium

any chance of a sticky for this? it really is a great system and having a litter box grid is incredibly handy


----------



## SaruCharmed

I kind of want to beg you to sell them too. That is genius! :biggrin:


----------



## sugarbunnies

How much space does this take up? I have two bonded buns that share a litter box that needs to be big for them (It's a 22" litter box).


----------



## Imbrium

the eggcrate for the grid comes in 2'x4' sheets and can be cut to whatever size you need... the NIC cubes are about 14'' long/wide.


----------



## Junkie2

this is perfect. I'm heading to home depot tonight to gather supplies. Thank you!


----------



## holtzchick

I made another one of these for my new bun! I love these they're fantastic! I'm also going to make a bigger one with a storage tote and multiple NIC cubes for hay. I just love it!


----------



## tmaddox9

Awesome idea! I'm trying to come up with a litter box design for bunnies disabled by head tilt. Got any ideas?


----------



## SOOOSKA

I really like this system but as I'm alone I honestly don't think I could bend the grids. Not strong enough. Winston is so messy with the hay, this would be great for them.
Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Junkie2 did you make one of these litter boxes?


----------



## lovelops

Runestonez said:


> LOL
> I do sell them...but they are so bulky the shipping is killer!
> I sent one to Mrs. PBJ in Galveston...shipping was $25...I guess it depends how badly you really want one! LOL
> 
> They really aren't HARD to make...but definately time consuming...and hard on the hands!:shock:
> 
> Danielle



Danielle

I will gladly buy three of them and don't care how much shipping is. I've broken a rib and think I have a hairline fracture in another and can't keep cleaning up after my buns tossing litter on the floor. Please send me a PM and hopefully we can work something out!

Vanessa


----------



## Runestonez

Soooska dear...you do realize who I am off the board right?!
LOL
If you are going to the *All About Pets Show* in Mississauga this year I can whip one up for you!

Actually if there was enough interest in the litterboxes I could make up extra fully assembled litterboxes for anyone interested. The profit from sales would go to my rabbit organization OREO (Ontario Rabbit Education Organization).

Hello all...I haven't been on RO in a longtime. 
Life intrudes, etc, etc...
I do run a rabbit organization in Ontario and I am always busy writing, trying to find new toys for bunns...and I also do wildlife rehabilitation on the side! Busy chick!
I haven't been receiving updates or PM's for awhile...I finally got one tonight and was shocked! So after updating my subscriptions...I am back again!

I am glad you guys are able to use my design for the litterbox! I still use these for my kids. I haven't found anything that works better! 
I have tweaked my boxes a bit. I fitted the grating better so I was able to leave the feet off (except for bigger bunns...still need the extra support).
Different colour litterboxes....different colour hay racks.

This year our organization will also be bringing NIC cage accessories to the petshow. I have been working with a lovely lady out of PA that has been sewing some nice soft fleecy self covers for NIC cages. Custom made to fit whatever size/shape NIC cage you may have. Reversible design, and urine absorbant pads to keep bunn feet dry and clean. We are tweeking our design...but they should be ready to roll before Easter. Chloroplast shelf supports are available too!

OK...back to the drawing board!
Sorry again for being MIA!
It looks like you guys have managed to network and help one another out! 
Fantastic! This is what I had always intended for the litterboxes!


----------



## Magick_mogwai

I just have to try making one of these! My bunny constantly has hay and poo and litter scattered over his cage within about 2 hours of changing his litter he is just so messy! I'm constantly on cleaning duty and going through hay like crazy since he won't touch any that has poo in it (don't blame him). Thanks so much for posting the guide on making it and the pictures make it so simple to understand. You are great!


----------



## Archie90

Hello everyone

Sorry for bumping an ancient post but found this online and looks like it may be the solution to my problem.

My rabbit rolo is constantly weeing in his hay and just making a general mess with it.

I would love to make one of these however none of the images seem to display anymore I don't suppose anyone has the images saved or knows where I could view them?

Or if anyone has any other good suggestions for a good litter box with a hay rack it would be much appreciated!


----------



## Blue eyes

It is pretty normal for a rabbit to pee and poo while eating. It is a natural behavior. Years ago I had been encouraged by more experienced rabbit owners to top bunny's litter with hay. I didn't think that would be right. But finally I gave in to their experience and haven't looked back since.

I _only_ feed my rabbits their hay in their large litter box. I put fresh hay on top twice per day. It is the best system, in my opinion. With 2 rabbits, I could go 4 days between cleaning litter box. With one rabbit, I can go a week with absolutely no odor whatsoever.

It is so simple and seems to be the least messy. Here is a photo of what I do:




And just for better perspective, this shows the cage further out. (I keep the cage door open all day long.)


----------



## zuppa

Runestonez said:


> Step by step instructions to constructing a Stormhaven Litterbox!
> Beginning with the Hay Bin!
> 
> 1. Choose your NIC
> 
> 2. Do *NOT* try to bend across the weld joint...the NIC will snap everytime! If this happens it cannot be used without running the risk of your bunn injuring itself!
> Locate the weld joint and be sure it is either at the top or bottom of the hay bin...*NOT* on the sides!
> 
> 3. You should be bending the NIC on the 3rd row of squares from the bottom and again on the 3rd row from the top to form the "U" shape.
> Use a marker a make a tick on each edge where you are bending.
> 
> 4. Since I bend quite a few at a time I made a bending jig out of old 6x6 lumber...the easiest way to bend them is to find someway to secure them and apply body weight to arc them over to the angle you want.
> In this case I insert it up to the ticks I made in the jig.
> 
> 5. Using force and body weight I lean on the NIC and begin to gradually bend the NIC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Bend the NIC to just shy of a 90 degree angle.
> 
> 7. Once the first bend is made reverse the NIC and begin the second bend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. It should look like this when it is finished being bent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Mark out the opening for the hay bin. It can be one large opening but I suggest leaving one row of squares in the middle and one row on either end to keep bunny from deciding the hay bin is a nice place to sleep!
> 
> 10. Next step is to cut out the wires to form the opening...I suggest getting someone with a Dremel to help you...they CAN be cut by hand...but I seriously advise against it unless you have ALOT of time on your hands!
> I use a fiberglass reinforced cutting disc to cut the wires and a grinding stone to polish the cuts! It is VERY important to make sure there are no metal burrs or weld flash left when you are done...they can be very sharp and bunn may be injured! So be sure to check *thoroughly* before moving to the next step!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11. Once you are sure the hay bin is smooth and clean...apply a light coat of acrylic paint to any cut or damaged areas...this will keep it from rusting over time. (I know the thought of paint may make a few people nervous...but I used to make these where I worked and when we had blemishes from the oven we used acrylic paint to cover any undesirable marks...and the coating is basically an acrylic coating...it will be fine!)
> The finished Hay Bin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Making The Litterbox!*
> 
> 1. Pick a litterbox the size you want. (If you want to make life easier and want to attach a hay bin without too much cutting buy a litterbox that fits the full size NIC or you will need to notch the front corners of the NIC when you make the cutout!)
> 
> Here you can see the notches I was refering too for the smaller litterboxes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. For those of you who are attaching a hay bin you will need to drill two holes in the top rim of the litterbox where the hay bin will be attached...like so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Next we need to cut the light grating to fit the litterbox. It comes in a 2 foot x 4 foot sheet. Wire clippers work best for this part. You will need to clip a section of grating that fits as closely to the sides of the litterbox as possible...it should be sitting at least 1 to 1 and a half inches above the bottom of the litterbox! This will allow the pine pelleted litter to swell without touching the hay or bunnys feet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Once you are happy with the grating it needs to have feet added for support! Grating can break and bend so adding feet helps support bunnies weight better across the surface!
> When I cut feet I used to just use little ones but we found that 2 sets of long feet that run the width of the litter grate were best...when you cut out the feet you will need to leave nubbies on the top part that you will glue to the bottom of the litter grating. These will provide extra strength to the feet to keep them from popping off!
> We usually leave a row of half cut squares which we then slide into the litter grating and then glue in place. You should be able to see what I mean in the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. *Before* you begin gluing...take a good look at the light grating...one side is bevelled(rounded) and the other is square cut...you want the square cut side facing down into the bottom of the box! It is sharper and you *DON'T* want bunny walking on this side!! Use a good quality crazy glue to glue the feet to the litter grating. *DO NOT* use the gel kind...it takes too long to set and in our case has shown to fall apart more easily than the regular crazy glue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Once the glue for the feet has dried your litterbox should look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. This is generally how we divide our litterboxes...there is no need for litter under the hay bin...put a *SINGLE* layer of pelleted litter from the bottom of the box to the second set of feet leaving the top of the box bare for the hay!To use more than a single layer is wasting the litter and may cause it to swell up above the litter grating!
> 
> 
> 8. Now to attach your Hay Bin to the completed litterbox!
> Take two zipties...feed them through the holes you drilled in the litterbox rim...
> Loop them AROUND the bottom wire of the hay bin where it rests on the litterbox...
> 
> Bring them back towards you...
> 
> Then feed them BACK THROUGH the same holes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clip off the excess from the zipties!
> 
> 
> 
> 9. You should now be able to ziptie the hay bin to the litterbox forming a joint that will allow the hay bin to pivot for easy access!
> 
> 
> 10. Finally you should have completed your first Stormhaven Litterbox with attached hay bin! If you did it right it should resemble this one!


This is very cool, two of my rabbits love digging I made a screen but it is not perfect I will need a higher box as they both manage to pee behind of it, I just placed some pellets behind the box at the moment it works so they litter box is all dry just urine goes between the box and cage bars.


----------

